

How to Square numbers made up of 1  - ssahnaz

Here is a cool trick to square numbers made up of repeating 1 (one).<p><pre><code>    Count the number of repeating 1 in the number to be squared and put the digits ascending from 1 up to that number. That is, if there are four 1's in the number to be squared, put 1234.
    Then, put down the same numbers inversely, that is, 321.
</code></pre>
That’s it. It is so easy, it’s just mental math. Easy and fast.<p>Let’s illustrate with an Example: 
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
ssahnaz
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

